# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تقلب در آزمون سراسری

## Dr.Eng.M

دوستان من شنیدم که تقلب شده یعنی سوالا لو رفته حتی یه بنده خدایی که آشنا داشته سازمان سنجش شکایت کرده تایید کرده گفته در حال پیگیری هستیم
واقعا هم امسال انگار کنکور برای خیلیا آسون بوده یعنی رتبه امسال با تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو نمیخورد و خیلی بدتر شد
جریان چیه کسی خبر داره؟

----------


## After4Ever

> دوستان من شنیدم که تقلب شده یعنی سوالا لو رفته حتی یه بنده خدایی که آشنا داشته سازمان سنجش شکایت کرده تایید کرده گفته در حال پیگیری هستیم
> واقعا هم امسال انگار کنکور برای خیلیا آسون بوده یعنی رتبه امسال با تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو نمیخورد و خیلی بدتر شد
> جریان چیه کسی خبر داره؟



امسال درصدا بالاتر بود خصوصا برای رتبه های 20000 15000 منطقه 


تقلب برای رشته ی تجربی رو میگید؟

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان من شنیدم که تقلب شده یعنی سوالا لو رفته حتی یه بنده خدایی که آشنا داشته سازمان سنجش شکایت کرده تایید کرده گفته در حال پیگیری هستیم
> واقعا هم امسال انگار کنکور برای خیلیا آسون بوده یعنی رتبه امسال با تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو نمیخورد و خیلی بدتر شد
> جریان چیه کسی خبر داره؟


اگر ثابت بشه سوالات لو رفته و تقلب صورت گرفته نتایج کنکور سراسری 95 کان لم یکن تلقی میشه تلقی شدنی  :Yahoo (4): 

چی میشه اگر بشه خخخ  :Yahoo (4):  ، یهو میگن آقا تشریف بیارین تو مهرماه دوباره کنکور بدین خخخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

باور کنید راست میگم هر کی کنکور داده درصداشو بزنه تو تخمین قلم چی که خیلی بدبینانه تخمین میزنه در کمال تعجب میبینه مثلا قلم چی میگه 4000 شما شدید 6000!!!
امسال کنکور انگار خیلی آسون بوده برای بعضی ها در صورتی که واقع بینانش اینطوری نیست ولی معلوم نیست چرا درصدا اینقدر بالاتر از سالای پیشه

----------


## Reza.k

حاشیه

----------


## M.NABI.Z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Reza.kazemi


حاشیه


جان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## tabrizcity

*والله به نظرم امکانش زیر صفره چون سوالات نسبت به سال های قبل یکم آسون بود به همین خاطر تراز ها به هم خیلی نزدیکه و یه دلیل اینکه امنیت سوالات کنکور دست سپاه نهایی نیست که یه شب بخوان بفروشنش البته بازم اینجا ایرانه هیچی بعید نی*

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

اختلاف هزار یا 2هزار خوبه و قابله قبول ولی من هرجا درصدامو میزنم واسه تخمین میزنه 7500-8000 در حالی که رتبه من شده 21000!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> اختلاف هزار یا 2هزار خوبه و قابله قبول ولی من هرجا درصدامو میزنم واسه تخمین میزنه 7500-8000 در حالی که رتبه من شده 21000!!!!!!!!


خب چرا اینجوری شده در صورتی که یه بنده خدایی میگفت من درصدای 94 رو تخمین 94 کانون میزنم 2000 بیشتر نشون میده تاثیر معدلم نداشته یعنی اینقدر تخمینا بدبینانست پس چرا کنکور امسال از تخمینا هم بدتر شده

----------


## Full Professor

من هم همین طور تخمینم با رتبه ام 2000 تا فاصله داره 
من تا کارنامه رو دیدم سکته داشتم میکردم
من حتی احتمال قبولی پزشکی داشتم / تخمینم 4000 منطقه میشد پردیس بیارم 
ولی الان باید یه سال دیگه بمونم 
وای که برام سخته 
دیگه تحمل ندارم درصدام خوبه ولی رتبه با درصدام خیلی فرق داره
حیف اون 70 درصد زیست
حیف اون 75 درصد دینی
حیف درصد 55 ادبیاتم
حیف درصد 50 عربیم
حیف زندیگم 
ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> خب چرا اینجوری شده در صورتی که یه بنده خدایی میگفت من درصدای 94 رو تخمین 94 کانون میزنم 2000 بیشتر نشون میده تاثیر معدلم نداشته یعنی اینقدر تخمینا بدبینانست پس چرا کنکور امسال از تخمینا هم بدتر شده


من پارسال درصدامو میزدم با سال 92/93 دقیقا رتبم همونی میشد که اعلام شده بود ولی امسال!!!کاش یه تجدید نظر بشه گرچه خیلی بعیده

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من هم همین طور تخمینم با رتبه ام 2000 تا فاصله داره 
> من تا کارنامه رو دیدم سکته داشتم میکردم


کاش واسه منم فقط 2000فاصله داشت!!!!

----------


## ammir

عزیزم 
اگر تقلب در این حد گسترده بود که خیلیا به سوالات دسترسی داشتن مطمینن خبرش خیلی زودتر می پیچید ! 
علت اینکه با تخمین سال پیش نمی خوند مثبت شدن تاثیر معدل و اسون تر شدن نسبت به سال پیشه

----------


## Full Professor

> کاش واسه منم فقط 2000فاصله داشت!!!!


من رتب هام به پزشکی میخورد 
حیف اون 70 درصد زیست
حیف اون 75 درصد دینی
حیف درصد 55 ادبیاتم
حیف درصد 50 عربیم
حیف زندیگم 
ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
میرم سازمان سنجشو خراب میکنم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> من رتب هام به پزشکی میخورد 
> حیف اون 70 درصد زیست
> حیف اون 75 درصد دینی
> حیف درصد 55 ادبیاتم
> حیف درصد 50 عربیم
> حیف زندیگم 
> ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
> میرم سازمان سنجشو خراب میکنم


بعله حق داری .من ترجیح میدم سکوت اختیار کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> من هم همین طور تخمینم با رتبه ام 2000 تا فاصله داره 
> من تا کارنامه رو دیدم سکته داشتم میکردم
> من حتی احتمال قبولی پزشکی داشتم / تخمینم 4000 منطقه میشد پردیس بیارم 
> ولی الان باید یه سال دیگه بمونم 
> وای که برام سخته 
> دیگه تحمل ندارم درصدام خوبه ولی رتبه با درصدام خیلی فرق داره
> حیف اون 70 درصد زیست
> حیف اون 75 درصد دینی
> حیف درصد 55 ادبیاتم
> ...


خودمونو گول نزنیم کنکور نسبت به 94 اینقدر آسونتر نشده بود که بخواد اینقدر تاثیر بزاره در ضمن معدلم تاثیر خاصی نداشته چون یک کارنامه با معدل حدود 19.5 زده بود فاقد تاثیر مثبت
شاید این شایعه که تقلب شده واقعیت داشته

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من رتب هام به پزشکی میخورد 
> حیف اون 70 درصد زیست
> حیف اون 75 درصد دینی
> حیف درصد 55 ادبیاتم
> حیف درصد 50 عربیم
> حیف زندیگم 
> ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااا
> میرم سازمان سنجشو خراب میکنم


ریاضی و فیزیک ؟زبان ؟شیمی ؟

اگه اینا رو زیر 50 زدید رتبتون در حد پزشکی نیس

----------


## erfancrepsley

چرا رتبه مون با تخمین آنقدر فرق داره فقط تجربي اینطور بوده با این درصد ها توکنکور رياضي زیر هزار میآوردم ولی الان شدم یازده هزار

----------


## Full Professor

من میگم تقلب شده 
مگه میشه 4000 هزار نفر با سال قبل درصد فرق کن 
حتما سوالات لو رفته 
مگه سوالات سنجش لو نرفت
من 2 شب هست تو خواب کابوس میبینم
بابام ناراحته مامانم ناراحته
خودم به خدا بغض گلوم گرفته 
به خدا دارم مریض میشم از فکر 
یه سال دیگه  من تحمل ندارم 
صبر ندارم 
درس تکراری حالم بهم میخوره
من که خوب زدم چرا انقدر رتبه ام بد شده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> چرا رتبه مون با تخمین آنقدر فرق داره فقط تجربي اینطور بوده با این درصد ها توکنکور رياضي زیر هزار میآوردم ولی الان شدم یازده هزار


نسبت سوالات سخت و اسون و اعدادشون فرق کرده بود به نسبت سالای پیش

----------


## MH_220

> باور کنید راست میگم هر کی کنکور داده درصداشو بزنه تو تخمین قلم چی که خیلی بدبینانه تخمین میزنه در کمال تعجب میبینه مثلا قلم چی میگه 4000 شما شدید 6000!!!
> امسال کنکور انگار خیلی آسون بوده برای بعضی ها در صورتی که واقع بینانش اینطوری نیست ولی معلوم نیست چرا درصدا اینقدر بالاتر از سالای پیشه


 :Yahoo (10): 
اخه چه ربطی داره ؟ چون تخمین رتبه ی کانون باگ داره باید بگیم تقلب شده ؟ 
بعدشم خوب هر سال کنکور واسه یه عده اسون بوده دیگه ... 
امسال هم انصافا نسبت به پارسال اسون تر بود  :Yahoo (101): 
حرفی رو هم که میزنید با دلیل بگید چون هیچ کس نمیاد باور کنه ... 
یه بنده خدایی اشنا داشته ؟ کدوم بنده خدا اشنا داشته ؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Full Professor

> نسبت سوالات سخت و اسون و اعدادشون فرق کرده بود به نسبت سالای پیش


نمیشه بگی دیگه 4000 نفر من میانگین درصدام خوبه اونم تو رتبه های زیر 4000 
زیست 70 درصد 
دینی 75 درصد
ادبیات 55
عربی 50
زبان 25
شیمی 33
ریاضی 15
فیزیک 15
حداقل من آزاد قشم خودگرادان یا مازاد یا پردیس سال قبل راحت میارن اصلا برید با درصدای من تخمین بزنید

----------


## Full Professor

> اخه چه ربطی داره ؟ چون تخمین رتبه ی کانون باگ داره باید بگیم تقلب شده ؟ 
> بعدشم خوب هر سال کنکور واسه یه عده اسون بوده دیگه ... 
> امسال هم انصافا نسبت به پارسال اسون تر بود 
> حرفی رو هم که میزنید با دلیل بگید چون هیچ کس نمیاد باور کنه ... 
> یه بنده خدایی اشنا داشته ؟ کدوم بنده خدا اشنا داشته ؟


مگه سوالا سنجش لو نرفت توکلی عرض خواهی نکرد 
اینم مثل اون
واسه پول همه کار میشه
وقتی رتبه 2 ریاضی شریف انصراف میده دیگه لو رفتن سوالات  چیز عجیبی نیست

----------


## ampd

باور کنین این ها حاشیه اس.
امسال سطح رقبا بالا بود و خب سوالات هم تغییر عجیبی نسبت به ۹۴ نداشتن و غافلگیر کننده نبودن...اصلا نمیشه با تخمین ۹۴ سنجید امسال رو.
احتمال تقلب تو کنکور سراسری خیلی پایینه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نمیشه بگی دیگه 4000 نفر من میانگین درصدام خوبه اونم تو رتبه های زیر 4000 
> زیست 70 درصد 
> دینی 75 درصد
> ادبیات 55
> عربی 50
> زبان 25
> شیمی 33
> ریاضی 15
> فیزیک 15
> حداقل من آزاد قشم خودگرادان یا مازاد یا پردیس سال قبل راحت میارن اصلا برید با درصدای من تخمین بزنید


جمع نمرات سه درس اختصاصیتون به 63 میرسه که افتضاحه برا پزشکی. رتبتون واقعا همینه ...

----------


## sajad8

منم تعجب میکنم به نظر شما در منطقه دو رتبم باید چند میشد؟
ادب 60 عرب 78 دینی 77 زبان 90 زمین 7 ریاضی 56 زیست 40 فیزیک 53 شیمی 31

----------


## Full Professor

> نه عزیز رتبتون همینه . جمع نمرات سه درس اختصاصیتون به 63 میرسه که افتضاحه برا پزشکی. رتبتون واقعا همینه ...


شما برو تخمین بزن کانون میده 4000 که پردیس راحت میاری با  بعد بیا بگو افتضاحه 4000
بعد 4000 دیگه نباید بشه 8000 و 16000 کشور 
حالا بشه 5000 میشه قبول کرد ولی این دوبرابر شده

----------


## :Iman1997

امسال کنکور نسبت به 94 ساده تر بود البته از نظر سطح سوالات نمیگم از نظر اینکه غیر پیش بینانه سوال ندادن ! در صورتی که تو کنکور 94 نسبت به کنکور های سال قبل سبک سوالات تغییر کرده بود و حتی رتبه تک رقمی ها هم درصدشون اونقدرا بالا نبود ولی امسال چون سوالات چنان تفاوتی نکرده بود مثلا رتبه 1 تجربی امسال 4 درس رو 100 زده بود ! چون تاثیر معدلم مثبت بود واسه بعضی ها خوب بود بعضی ها هم نه ! برا همین کمی حاشیه ایجاد کرد امسال تو رتبه ها ولی فک نکنم تقلبی رخ داده باشه تو لو رفتن سوالات

----------


## Full Professor

البته من که میدونم تقلب شده 
خدا کنه هرکی تقلب کرده به زمین گرم بشینه 
پولی هم بدست اورده بشه سرطان واسه خودش 
دل من و خانواده ام شکست بعد از کلی زحمت

----------


## yaser110

دوستان خودتون رو درگیر نکنید ..خیلی بعیده تقلب ..برین برسین به زندگیتون

----------


## .MEHRAD.

الکی حاشیه ایجاد نکنید تقلبی در اون سطح  درکار نیس
تقلبای دیگه تو حوزه ما فراوون بود

----------


## Full Professor

دوستان اگه 1000 نفر تفاوت تو رتبه های زیر 4000 باشه من قبول میکنم 
ولی اینکه رتبه 2 برابر شده من اصلا برام منطقی نیست اونم رتبه های زیر 4000

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> شما برو تخمین بزن کانون میده 4000 که پردیس راحت میاری با  بعد بیا بگو افتضاحه 4000
> بعد 4000 دیگه نباید بشه 8000 و 16000 کشور 
> حالا بشه 5000 میشه قبول کرد ولی این دوبرابر شده


هر طور راحتید فک کنید . 
ولی هیچکی با بالا زدن یه درس پزشکی نیورده .شاید زیست رو 0 میزدید بقیه رو 80-70 دارو میوردید ...

----------


## mpaarshin

دلیل اینکه امسال رتبه ها فرق کرده اسون بودن سوالات و بالا بودن میانگین درصدا

----------


## .MEHRAD.

دلیلش فقط تاثیر معدله من یکی رو میشناسم اگه تاثیر منفی هم بود رتبه ش زیر 50 میشد الان شده 270 معدل سوم و چهارمش 20 بود

----------


## mpaarshin

دلیلش اصلا تاثیر معدل نیست البته کمی تاثیر داشته مث سالای ۹۲ بوده دیگه چیز عجیبی نبوده دلیلش به خدا میانگین بالا بوده امسال درصدای رتبه یک رو با سال پیش مقایسه کنین میفهمین

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

دوستای عزیز کی میگه کنکور آسونتر از 94 بوده شیمیش که سختتر بوده به خاطر سوالای شمارشی و بیشتر بودن مسائلش زبان و دینیش هم همه میگن سختتر بوده ریاضی فیزیکش هم در یک سطح البته جواباش روون نبود مثل پارسال
پس لطفا دوستانی که درصد خوبی دارن نگن تقلبی نشده و کنکور آسون بوده

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

در ضمن تو تایپیک تاثیر معدل یکی میگفت با معدل حدود 19.5 زده فاقد تاثیر مثبت پس معدلم تاثیر خاصی نداشته

----------


## dow

تخمین برای من میزنه حدود  6-7 هزار ولی اوردم 14 هزار

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_درصدا بالا بوده دلیل نمیشه کنکور تقلب شده_

----------


## thegame

بعید نیس تقلب باشه چون چنتا از دوستام اشا داشتن تو سنجش و رتبه رو از ۲ فته قبل میدونتسن
حتی یکی میگفتن از نفر ۱۰ برتر تجربی یکی حتما از شهر مراغه هست
من حتی با این درصد ها ۴۰۰۰ میارم به گفته تخمین رابه ها ولی الان ۱۱۵۰۰ اوردم انشاالله تقلب باشه

----------


## ammir

دوستانی که ادعای چند برابر شدن نسبت به تخمین رو دارن لطفا کارنامشون بذارن با حرف که نمیشه...
در ضمن تخمین رتبه کانون وحی منزل نیست که

----------


## mpaarshin

تخمین رتبه ها همه فرمالیتست شما برو اینو به سنجش بگو هر سال فرق داره میانگینا تعداد شرکت کننده ها هرسال با خودش باید سنجیده شه وسلام

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_کنکورم تجربی منظورمه واقعا آسونتر از سال پیش بوده زیستش شیمیش که آب بود ریاضیش کپ سال پیش فیزیکم هم واقعا تعجبی نداره درصدا بالا بره_

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> _درصدا بالا بوده دلیل نمیشه کنکور تقلب شده_


وقتی رتبه کنکورت دو سه برابر تخمینای بدبینانه میشه پس کنکور نبوده امتحان مهدکودک بوده همه وقت کردن تمام سوالای اختصاصی رو بخونن حل کنن درست بزنن

----------


## Catman

> ریاضی و فیزیک ؟زبان ؟شیمی ؟
> 
> اگه اینا رو زیر 50 زدید رتبتون در حد پزشکی نیس


پارسال یکی از دوستام زیست رو 70 زد شیمی رو 40 ریاضی و فیزیک 20 و پزشکی اورد

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> _کنکورم تجربی منظورمه واقعا آسونتر از سال پیش بوده زیستش شیمیش که آب بود ریاضیش کپ سال پیش فیزیکم هم واقعا تعجبی نداره درصدا بالا بره_


شیمیش آب خوردن بود!!!
پارسال بیشتر مسئله داشت یا امسال؟
تست شمارشی پارسال داشت یا امسال؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

نباید ساکت نشست باید بریم سنجش اعتراض کنیم

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اره سوال ها رو میفروختن... 
ینی خودم با چشم خودم دیدم! حتی با طرف صحبتم کردم !!

200 میلیون...


در مورد پایین اومدن میانگین ها هم به دلیل اسون بودن سوالها بود... امسال سوالها تغییری نکردن جز شیمی... اونم ی خورده!!*

----------


## amir_95

رتبه اکثر بچه ها با تخمینشون خیلی فاصله داشته. اما حتی اگه واقعا هم تقلبی در کار بوده باشه. هیچ وقت علنی نمیکنن. چون اعتبار سازمان زیر سوال میره. پس دل خوش نباشین به این که میان میگن تقلب شده.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_ربطی ب تعداد مسئله نداره مسائلش آسون بود شیمی۲ که دیگه هیچ شمارشیاشم آسون بود من نمیخوام دخالت کنم اما وقتی درصد کمی زدیم نسبت ب بقیه هی نگیم تقلب شده_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_عاغا درصدای رتبه برترا نیومده؟؟ رتبه ۱ تجربی؟؟_

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> _ربطی ب تعداد مسئله نداره مسائلش آسون بود شیمی۲ که دیگه هیچ شمارشیاشم آسون بود من نمیخوام دخالت کنم اما وقتی درصد کمی زدیم نسبت ب بقیه هی نگیم تقلب شده_


شما لطف کن برو تو سایت کانون بالای 60 درصد گفتن که شیمی امسال خیلی دشوارتر از حد انتظار بوده
سعی کنیم با دلیل و منطق حرف بزنیم

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_شاید من نظرمو گفتم خیلی دشوارتر!!!!!!!!!!!! یاعلی میگم حتما من اشتباه میکنم_

----------


## farshad7

> _عاغا درصدای رتبه برترا نیومده؟؟ رتبه ۱ تجربی؟؟_



 ادبیات:100
عربی:89
دینی:100
زبان انگلیسی:100
زمین:48
ریاضی:100
زیست:87
فیزیک:91
شیمی:92

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

این چیزی که تعریف میکنم واقعیه
چند روز قبل از اعلام نتایج از آموزشکده یکی دوستان که پسرش کنکور داشت تماس گرفتن گفتن به احتمال بسیار زیاد رتبه بچتون در مقایسه پارسال با همین درصدا خیلی بدتر خواهد شد چون از سازمان سنجش به آموزشکده ما اطلاع دادن که سوالا فروخته شده
حالا راستو دروغش با آموزشکده اون بنده خدا

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط farshad7


ادبیات:100
عربی:89
دینی:100
زبان انگلیسی:100
زمین:48
ریاضی:100
زیست:87
فیزیک:91
شیمی:92


یا علی ریاضی۱۰۰ چ درصدایی واقعا دمش گرم از تربت جام!!!! حلالش_

----------


## amir025

امسال حوزه ها خیلی برای تقلبی گیر نمیدادن....دوست خودم که اصلا نخونده یود با کمک تلگرام رتبش 4000 شد

----------


## farshad7

> _
> یا علی ریاضی۱۰۰ چ درصدایی واقعا دمش گرم از تربت جام!!!! حلالش_


داداش

*ایشون رشتشون ریاضی بود دانشجوی شریف هم بود ریاضی رو باید صد می زدند حتی فیزیک هم

ایشون حتی تدریسم می کردن*

----------


## Full Professor

فایل پیوست 59050این کارنامه من برید تخمین بزنید 4300 تا با تخمین فاصله داره تو کشور میشه 8000 نفر

----------


## zista

بابا قرار نیست که تخمین رتبه قلم چی صد در صد درست باشه..

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


فایل پیوست 59050این کارنامه من برید تخمین بزنید 4300 تا با تخمین فاصله داره تو کشور میشه 8000 نفر 



واقعا قبول دارم حرفت رو!!! 

پارسال این درصد ها تو منطقه دو حول وحوش 3-2 هزار میشد!!!!! بلکه هم پایین تر!!*

----------


## mpaarshin

۱۸۴ هزار نفر فقط تو سهمیه خب مسلمه با این تعداد رتبه انقدر فرق میکنه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> فایل پیوست 59050این کارنامه من برید تخمین بزنید 4300 تا با تخمین فاصله داره تو کشور میشه 8000 نفر


واقعا خوب زده دوستان یعنی به نظر من حق داره
پارسال با نصف این درصدا رتبشون خیلی بهتر از ایشون شده بود
باور کنید کنکور اینقدر آسونتر نبوده و واقعا این موضوع مشکوکه

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط farshad7


ادبیات:100
عربی:89
دینی:100
زبان انگلیسی:100
زمین:48
ریاضی:100
زیست:87
فیزیک:91
شیمی:92


پسسسس بگو! مشکل از اینجاسس... رتبه یک پارسال اینقدر صد نداشت...
اینها با صد زدن درس ها تراز شیکوندن!!! که اینقدر اوضاع خرابه!!*

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

اصلا شما درست میگین تقلب نشده
اصلا خیلی آسون بوده
فقط بگین چه جوری وقت کردین تمام اختصاصی ها رو بخونین حل کنین و درستم در بیاد؟؟؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> *اره سوال ها رو میفروختن... 
> ینی خودم با چشم خودم دیدم! حتی با طرف صحبتم کردم !!
> 
> 200 میلیون...
> 
> 
> در مورد پایین اومدن میانگین ها هم به دلیل اسون بودن سوالها بود... امسال سوالها تغییری نکردن جز شیمی... اونم ی خورده!!*


*دوست عزیز لطفا با دلیل و منطق حرف بزنید 
یعنی امنیت سازمان سنجش از امنیت سازمان سیا هم بیشتر به جای این حرفا بهتره برین دو تا تست بیشتر حل کنین تا سال دیگه هم همین حرفا رو نزنین
شرمنده اگه لحن برخوردم یکم تند بود در ضمن رتبه ی من هم در حد 4 هزار شده پشت میمونم*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## Full Professor

> *
> 
> پسسسس بگو! مشکل از اینجاسس... رتبه یک پارسال اینقدر صد نداشت...
> اینها با صد زدن درس ها تراز شیکوندن!!! که اینقدر اوضاع خرابه!!*


بگو کارنامه بزاره مثل من که گذاشتم

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tabrizcity


دوست عزیز لطفا با دلیل و منطق حرف بزنید 
یعنی امنیت سازمان سنجش از امنیت سازمان سیا هم بیشتر به جای این حرفا بهتره برین دو تا تست بیشتر حل کنین تا سال دیگه هم همین حرفا رو نزنین
شرمنده اگه لحن برخوردم یکم تند بود در ضمن رتبه ی من هم در حد 4 هزار شده پشت میمونم



حرفت متین داداش!! دمتم گرم درست میگی!!
ولی دروغی ندارم بگم!!  دیدم که میفروخت...

چند روزی بود انجمن نیومده بودم بزار ی چرخی بزنم با اجازت...*

----------


## Full Professor

یعنی واقعا من با این درصدا میشم 18700 کشور اصلا با عقل جور در میاد
دوبرابر هم اونور تر شده 
من دارم دق میکنم

----------


## ammir

> این چیزی که تعریف میکنم واقعیه
> چند روز قبل از اعلام نتایج از آموزشکده یکی دوستان که پسرش کنکور داشت تماس گرفتن گفتن به احتمال بسیار زیاد رتبه بچتون در مقایسه پارسال با همین درصدا خیلی بدتر خواهد شد چون از سازمان سنجش به آموزشکده ما اطلاع دادن که سوالا فروخته شده
> حالا راستو دروغش با آموزشکده اون بنده خدا


سازمان سنجش دیوونه ست زنگ بزنه بگه بگه تقلب شده ؟

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


بگو کارنامه بزاره مثل من که گذاشتم


کی کارنامه بزاره عزیزم؟؟؟*

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> سازمان سنجش دیوونه ست زنگ بزنه بگه بگه تقلب شده ؟


من واقعیتو گفتم دوست عزیز
راستو دروغش با آموزشکده

----------


## Aguila Roja

> نمیشه بگی دیگه 4000 نفر من میانگین درصدام خوبه اونم تو رتبه های زیر 4000 
> زیست 70 درصد 
> دینی 75 درصد
> ادبیات 55
> عربی 50
> زبان 25
> شیمی 33
> ریاضی 15
> فیزیک 15
> حداقل من آزاد قشم خودگرادان یا مازاد یا پردیس سال قبل راحت میارن اصلا برید با درصدای من تخمین بزنید


دوست عزیز همین ریاضی نسبت به چند سال اخیر خیلی راحت بود قشنگ میشد 60 بزنی من قبل از اینکه قلم چی پاسخ بزاره تو انجمن حلشون کردم

----------


## Full Professor

> *
> 
> کی کارنامه بزاره عزیزم؟؟؟*


همین ایشون که درصداشو گذاشت اکثرا 100 بود

----------


## mpaarshin

اشتباه شما اینه که چسبیدین به تخمین رتبه که کار غلطیه امسال درصدا بالا بوده میانگینش بالا بوده پس درصد ۱۵-۲۰ تراز خاصی نداشته
غیر از این چیزی نیست

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> دوست عزیز همین ریاضی نسبت به چند سال اخیر خیلی راحت بود قشنگ میشد 60 بزنی من قبل از اینکه قلم چی پاسخ بزاره تو انجمن حلشون کردم


مهم سر جلسه تو وقت کمه نه تو خونه
من تو خونه بهتر از شما میزنم

----------


## Full Professor

> دوست عزیز همین ریاضی نسبت به چند سال اخیر خیلی راحت بود قشنگ میشد 60 بزنی من قبل از اینکه قلم چی پاسخ بزاره تو انجمن حلشون کردم


کارنامه منو ببین تخمین با هر چی دلت میخواد بزن این رتبه دوبرابر شده مگه میشه 
من نمیگم 1 کنکور میشم 
میگم حالا مثلا منقطی باشه 4500 نه دیگه اینقدر تفاوت  بشه 8700 تازه این تو منطقه است تو کشور که تفوت چند برابر هم میشه اصلا با منطق جور در نمیاد
قشنگ من باید بشینم یه سال دیگه بخونم 
در صورتی که حقم این نیست

----------


## tabrizcity

*در پاسخ به دوستان:
امسال به دلیل اینکه سوالات یکم در سطح آسون تری نسبت به پارسال بود به همین خاطر بیشتر افراد درصدای نزدیک به همی آوردن یعنی طرف با تراز 7177 آورده 2500 و طرف دیگه با تراز 7300آورده 3600 درسته بین این دو تراز تفاوت محسوسی نیست ولی افزاد زیادی بین این دو تراز قرار گرفتن که باعث میشه رتبه ی فرد بد تر بشه
و در پاسخ به کسانی که میگن سوالات فروخته شده: دوست عزیز سوالات کلا از بانک تستی 100 هزار تستی انتخاب میشه و کسی نمیدونی کدوم سوال میاد یا نه ( حتی رئیس خود سنجش )  و یه ماه مونده به کنکور دفترچه ها پلمپ میشن و تمام طراح ها قرنطینه میشن تا زمان اتمام کنکور پس بیاین یکم واقع بین باشیم و زیاد دنبال حاشیه نریم اگه سنجش بیاد دوباره کنکور بگیره ( که نمی گیره ) قضیه انتخابات 88 پیش میاد اون موقع باز یه عده میان میگن این سوالا هم فروخته شده بود و قصه سر دراز دارد پس دلتون رو به این خوش نکنید که دوباره کنکور میدین یا به ترازا اضافه میشه پس بهتره یا انتخاب رشته کنین برین و یا از همین الان شروع کنین برای 96
و من الله توفیق
*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


همین ایشون که درصداشو گذاشت اکثرا 100 بود


ایشون درصد های رتبه یک رو گذاشت...
عکس کارنامش هم شاید بگردی پیدا بشه... فوقش تا چند روز دیگه همه جا پر میشه...*

----------


## ammir

آخه محاله فروش سوالات تقریبا 
چون فردی که طراحه روحشم خبر نداره اون سال قراره طراح باشه 
یهو میرن خونش اگر رضایت داشت برش می دارن می برنش قرنطینه 
سه دسته سوال طرح می کنه یکی رو شانسی انتخاب می کنن می کنن 
یعنی خود طراح هم نمی دونه کدوم سری از سوالات انتخاب شده ! 
البته اینا طبق مصاحبه دو سه سال پیش توکلی بود که حتی یکی از اینایی که تو قرنطینه بوده همسرش فوت می کنه و این فرد خبر نداشته تا زمانی که قرنطینه تموم میشه می فهمه ! 
شاید اون فرد کلاه بردار بوده ! 
وگرنه اطلاعات ایران آنقدر قوی هست که نداشته داعش اینا یه بمب بترکونن اون وقت نمی تونه امنیت آزمون برقرار کنه ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> کارنامه منو ببین تخمین با هر چی دلت میخواد بزن این رتبه دوبرابر شده مگه میشه 
> من نمیگم 1 کنکور میشم 
> میگم حالا مثلا منقطی باشه 4500 نه دیگه اینقدر تفاوت  بشه 8700 تازه این تو منطقه است تو کشور که تفوت چند برابر هم میشه اصلا با منطق جور در نمیاد
> قشنگ من باید بشینم یه سال دیگه بخونم 
> در صورتی که حقم این نیست


*در پاسخ به شما :
دوست عزیز تخمین رتبه های تمامی موسسات حتی قلمچی بر مبنای سال های گذشته بوده که تاثیر قطعی بود و سطح سوالات هم متناسب با همون سال بود یعنی اگه تو سایت دریافت هم تخمین تراز بگیرین برای رتبتون می بینید که رتبه با تاثیر مثبت 1000 تا فرق داره با تاثیر منفی این یعنی چی؟ یعنی کسایی که معدلشون پایین بوده به ضررشون نیست و اگه یکم خونده باشن می تونن یه درصد خوب کسب کنن و این به ضرر تمام کسایی هست که معدل بالا دارن
تخمین رتبه زمانی درست عمل می کنه که شما سختی سوالات رو هم در نظر بگیری بر فرض به نظرم کسی که سال پیش فیزیک رو 30 زده معادل 50 امسال هست اگه این شرایط رو در نظر بگیرید می بینید دقیقا رتبتون متناسب با ترازتون هست
امیدوارم ناراحت نشید
*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


کارنامه منو ببین تخمین با هر چی دلت میخواد بزن این رتبه دوبرابر شده مگه میشه 
من نمیگم 1 کنکور میشم 
میگم حالا مثلا منقطی باشه 4500 نه دیگه اینقدر تفاوت  بشه 8700 تازه این تو منطقه است تو کشور که تفوت چند برابر هم میشه اصلا با منطق جور در نمیاد
قشنگ من باید بشینم یه سال دیگه بخونم 
در صورتی که حقم این نیست


دادا انصافا حق میدم بهت...
ولی ای کاش تونسته بودی این درصد ها رو پارسال پیاده کنی که نونت تو روغن بود!!

ولی کنکوره دیگه واقعا غیر قابل پیش بینیه!!  مثل ی بازه باز میمونه.... ادم باییییددددد به مرگ بگیره که به تب راضی شه...
ایشالله سال بعد میترکونی! بیخیال...*

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> *در پاسخ به دوستان:
> امسال به دلیل اینکه سوالات یکم در سطح آسون تری نسبت به پارسال بود به همین خاطر بیشتر افراد درصدای نزدیک به همی آوردن یعنی طرف با تراز 7177 آورده 2500 و طرف دیگه با تراز 7300آورده 3600 درسته بین این دو تراز تفاوت محسوسی نیست ولی افزاد زیادی بین این دو تراز قرار گرفتن که باعث میشه رتبه ی فرد بد تر بشه
> و در پاسخ به کسانی که میگن سوالات فروخته شده: دوست عزیز سوالات کلا از بانک تستی 100 هزار تستی انتخاب میشه و کسی نمیدونی کدوم سوال میاد یا نه ( حتی رئیس خود سنجش )  و یه ماه مونده به کنکور دفترچه ها پلمپ میشن و تمام طراح ها قرنطینه میشن تا زمان اتمام کنکور پس بیاین یکم واقع بین باشیم و زیاد دنبال حاشیه نریم اگه سنجش بیاد دوباره کنکور بگیره ( که نمی گیره ) قضیه انتخابات 88 پیش میاد اون موقع باز یه عده میان میگن این سوالا هم فروخته شده بود و قصه سر دراز دارد پس دلتون رو به این خوش نکنید که دوباره کنکور میدین یا به ترازا اضافه میشه پس بهتره یا انتخاب رشته کنین برین و یا از همین الان شروع کنین برای 96
> و من الله توفیق
> *


عزیز دل برادر همین چند سال پیش سوالای رزیدنتی فروخته شده بود خودشون اعتراف کردن و دوباره برگزار کردن

----------


## ali9595

بنده یک کارنامه میذارم ولی بقیه قضاوتش با شما. من نمیگم تقلب شده ولی یه جای کار میلنگه............................ دیگه بقیش با خودتون
کارنامه ی کنکور سراسری سال 95 منطقه 3

تخمین رتبه ی کانون (البته درصدایی که رند نبوده  رند کردم وپایین تر زده شده)

تخمین رتبه ی کانون با درصد -32 که پایین ترین درصد هست رو زدم ورتبه ای که داده شده:

معدل کتبی:17/31
من کاری ندارم تقلب شده یا نه. نمیدونم تخمین رتبه ی کانون رو کجای دلم بذارم؟ الان سنجش مزخرفه؟ کانون مزخرفه؟ اصلا بعضی وقتا تو ایران وقتی شب میشه به اون هم نمیشه اعتماد کرد آیا واقعا شبه؟

----------


## tabrizcity

> عزیز دل برادر همین چند سال پیش سوالای رزیدنتی فروخته شده بود خودشون اعتراف کردن و دوباره برگزار کردن


خب چند سال پیش که می فرمایید مربوط به سال 88 میشه البته فکر میکنم دقیق یادم نیست از اون به بعد 7 سال می گذره و خیلی چیزا عوض شده و در ضمن تعداد شرکت کنندگان 1/10 آزمون سراسری هم نیست

----------


## tabrizcity

> معدل کتبی:17/31
> اصلا بعضی وقتا تو ایران وقتی شب میشه به اون هم نمیشه اعتماد کرد آیا واقعا شبه؟


*از این بخش حرفات خیلی خوشم اومد ولی با یکی دو نفر نمیشه کاری کرد کم کمش باید 50 هزار نفر اعتراض بکنن*

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*عاره تقلب شده و 2000 نفرم سوالاتو خریدن و بعدش به پدرِ دوستِ شما زنگ زدن گفتن تقلب شده  

همچین میگن تخمینِ قلم چی انگار هشت پای پیش گوِ ! 

وقتی 2 تا درس زیرِ 20 درصد داری انتظار داری زیرِ 100 بشی عزیزم ؟

یا شمایی که شیمی منفی زدی میخوای پزشکی تهران بخونی نکنه ؟

تقلبِ چی خوش تیپ ؟ کنکور دستِ وزارتِ اطلاعات؛ سرِ اسمشم کسی جرعت نداره سوال بخره و بفروشه... چی میگی ؟*

----------


## tabrizcity

> *عاره تقلب شده و 2000 نفرم سوالاتو خریدن و بعدش به پدرِ دوستِ شما زنگ زدن گفتن تقلب شده  
> 
> همچین میگن تخمینِ قلم چی انگار هشت پای پیش گوِ ! 
> 
> وقتی 2 تا درس زیرِ 20 درصد داری انتظار داری زیرِ 100 بشی عزیزم ؟
> 
> یا شمایی که شیمی منفی زدی میخوای پزشکی تهران بخونی نکنه ؟
> 
> تقلبِ چی خوش تیپ ؟ کنکور دستِ وزارتِ اطلاعات؛ سرِ اسمشم کسی جرعت نداره سوال بخره و بفروشه... چی میگی ؟*


درسته یکم تند حرف زدن ولی جوابشون منطقی هست رتبه ی منم واقعا برام تعجب آورد بود فکر می کردم یه چیزی در حد 900 الی 1100 بشم ولی شدم 4000

----------


## Full Professor

کسانی که به نفعشون شده باید هم بیان بگن تقلبی نبوده جای تعجب نیست
ولی مطمعن هستم تقلب  شده

----------


## ali9595

> *عاره تقلب شده و 2000 نفرم سوالاتو خریدن و بعدش به پدرِ دوستِ شما زنگ زدن گفتن تقلب شده  
> 
> همچین میگن تخمینِ قلم چی انگار هشت پای پیش گوِ ! 
> 
> وقتی 2 تا درس زیرِ 20 درصد داری انتظار داری زیرِ 100 بشی عزیزم ؟
> 
> یا شمایی که شیمی منفی زدی میخوای پزشکی تهران بخونی نکنه ؟
> 
> تقلبِ چی خوش تیپ ؟ کنکور دستِ وزارتِ اطلاعات؛ سرِ اسمشم کسی جرعت نداره سوال بخره و بفروشه... چی میگی ؟*


اولا محضر جنابعالی عارضم بنده نه ادعای قبولی در رشته خاصی رو دارم و نه این که این کارنامه برای بنده هست!!!!!
دوما  در راستای شفاف سازی بعضی مسائل که قاعدتا گفتنش خارج از مسائل وقوانین  انجمن هست دلائل و مدارک زیادی دارم که حتی کلمه کلمه بند پایانی حرفتون رو  زیر سوال ببرم!!! ولی صد هزار بار حیف که هیچ گاه افرادی که به نوعی موفق  شده اند همیشه روحیه حق به جانب داشته اند. باید تاسف خورد............

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من خودم نتیجم خوب نبود تو کنکور و از چیزی ه میخواستم فرسنگ ها فاصله داشت  مثل خیلی های دیگه درصدام خوبه ولی رتبم و ترازم خوب نیست ولی شک ندارم که تقلبی چیزی نشده...مطمین باشید
انسان وقتی موفق نمیشه دوست داره عوامل مختلفی رو مقصر کنه ولی خب در اکثر موارد مقصر خود خودش هست...البته بعضی جاها هم پیش میاد که واقعا طرف تقصیر نداشته و اتفاق غیر قابل پیش بینی افتاده مثلا چمیدونم روز کنکور شکمش درد بگیره و..ولی خب این موارد خیییلی کم هستن 
باید قبول کرد ما نسبت به کسی که رتبش ازمون بهتر شده *سر کنکور* بدتر عمل کردیم....چرا میگم سر کنکور؟چون من خودم توی قلمچی میانگین تراز 6500 داشتم ولی الان میبینم خیلی های دیگه که وقتی 6100 میشد ترازشون مهمونی میگرفتن رتبشون از من بهتر شده...نمیدونم چجوری ولی این اتفاق افتاده و باید قبول کرد و باهاش کنار اومد

----------


## thegame

نه خوب میشه لو داد اینجا ایرانه وقتی وام میلیاردی میگیرن 8 سال پس نمیدن میشه یواشکی سوال پخش کرد
سازمان سنجش با این همه داوطلب و اعتبار زیر بار این حقیقت نمیره و سعی میکنه حداقل گردن فرد یا شرکت دیگه بندازه
امیدوار نباشید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه خوب میشه لو داد اینجا ایرانه وقتی وام میلیاردی میگیرن 8 سال پس نمیدن میشه یواشکی سوال پخش کرد
> سازمان سنجش با این همه داوطلب و اعتبار زیر بار این حقیقت نمیره و سعی میکنه حداقل گردن فرد یا شرکت دیگه بندازه
> امیدوار نباشید


وزارت اطلاعات یا اطلاعات سپاه کنکور رو زیر نظر داره . امکان اینکه همچین اتفاقی بیوفته چیزی نزدیک صفر هست . 
سوالات هم روز کنکور با یه ماشین پست و چنتا سرباز کلاش به دست اسکورت میشن

----------


## Full Professor

بابا کشتی نفت بردن کسی نفهمید بعدا گندش در آومد 
دزدی کردن فرار کردن از ایران 
چند سال حقوق نجومی گرفتن کسی نفهمید
سه میلیارد دلار اختلاص کردن بعدا گندش در آمد
پس وزارت اطلاعات نداشتیم 
اینم که در مقابل اونها بسیار راحتر بوده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بابا کشتی نفت بردن کسی نفهمید بعدا گندش در آومد 
> دزدی کردن فرار کردن از ایران 
> چند سال حقوق نجومی گرفتن کسی نفهمید
> سه میلیارد دلار اختلاص کردن بعدا گندش در آمد
> پس وزارت اطلاعات نداشتیم 
> اینم که در مقابل اونها بسیار راحتر بوده


کدوم کشتی نفت ؟

----------


## tabrizcity

*در پاسخ به بعضی از دوستان: خب آقا اصلا قبول کردیم تقلب شده حالا چیکار کنیم؟؟؟ سازمان سنجش رو میشه راضی کرد دوباره کنکور بگیره؟؟؟ نه نمیشه!!! پس بهتره حرف الکی  نزنیم چون بد تر از خود شما رتبه ی خود من 4 برابر رتبه ی در حد انتظارم بود 
و این رو بگم سنجش به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیاد بگه بیاین دوباره کنکور بدین حتی برفرض مثال تقلب هم شده باشه که ثابت کردنش 1 سال و حتی بیشتر طول میکشه
نتیجه : در کل هیچ غلطی نمی تونیم بکنیم یا باید انتخاب رشته کنیم یا پشت بمونیم پس بیشتر از این بهتره کشش ندیم
*

----------


## ammir

البته این نکته رو هم در نظر بگیرید سال گذشته حدود چهارصد و نود هزار شرکت کرده بودن امسال ۵۱۹ هزار نفر ! 

به هر حال باور کنید افرادی هم که شاید رتبه های بهتری آوردن اینکه از رتبشون دفاع می کنن دلیل حق جانبی نیست دوست عزیز بیشتر از زحمتا و تلاششون دفاع می کنن از این که‌تو ۲۴ ساعت ۴ ساعت خوابیدن از فشار درس تا مرز جنون رفتن یک ماه پاشون از خونه بیرون نداشتن و...

----------


## Full Professor

> کدوم کشتی نفت ؟



دوران اوس محمود شما از جریان بی خبری دکل نفتی

----------


## thegame

واقعا نمیشه کاری کرد مگه اعتصابی کمپینگی چیزی کرد

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

دوستان عزیز درسته کشورمون خیلی بی در و پیکر توی اختلاص و اینا ولی باید قبول کرد لو دادن سوالات در کنکور خییییییلیی سخته *ولی* خیلی ها هستن که تقلب میکنن..چجوری؟مثلا وقتی ظرفیت دانشگاه 40تاس میری میبینی 70 تا سر کلاسن!!خب این 30 نفر همون هایی هستن که ممکنه حتی مجاز هم نبودن ولی با تقلب نشستن سر کلاس بهترین دانشگاه...اگر بخوان تقلب کنن تو کنکور اینجوری تقلب میکنن نه اینکه بیان سوال بفروشن....مطمین باشید

----------


## Navid2016

امکان لو رفتن سوالات قبل کنکور صفره . حتی دست 20-30 نفرم بیفته گندش درمیاد .خیالتون از این بابت راحت باشه ولی ممکنه تو فرایند تصحیح یا انتخاب رشته هوای یه سریا رو داشته باشن که زیاد به رتبه شما لطمه نمیزنه البته اینم گفتم ممکنه نباید الکی تهمت زد.

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Full Professor


کسانی که به نفعشون شده باید هم بیان بگن تقلبی نبوده جای تعجب نیست
ولی مطمعن هستم تقلب شده


عاره بابا من 200 میلیون پول داد رفتم همه ی سوالاتو خریدم و الانم پزشکی تهران میخونم !

مهندس !! من اگه 200 میلیون پول داشتم مرض داشتم کنکور بدم ؟

بعدشم اونقدری به نفعِ من شده که اینجوری دارم پاچه میگیرم ! برو پستای قبل از نتایجِ منو بخون بعدا بگو به نفعم شده.

دلیل نمیشه چون رتبتون با تخمینِ رتبه ی فوق العاده دقیق و صحیحِ قلم چی مطابق نیست بزرگترین ازمونِ علمیِ کشورو ببرین زیرِ سوال.






 نوشته اصلی توسط ali9595


اولا محضر جنابعالی عارضم بنده نه ادعای قبولی در رشته خاصی رو دارم و نه این که این کارنامه برای بنده هست!!!!!
دوما در راستای شفاف سازی بعضی مسائل که قاعدتا گفتنش خارج از مسائل وقوانین انجمن هست دلائل و مدارک زیادی دارم که حتی کلمه کلمه بند پایانی حرفتون رو زیر سوال ببرم!!! ولی صد هزار بار حیف که هیچ گاه افرادی که به نوعی موفق شده اند همیشه روحیه حق به جانب داشته اند. باید تاسف خورد............


خوشحال میشم زیرِ سوال ببرین... چیزی نمیشه... بیا درِ گوشِ من بگو قول میدم به کسی نگم 

همین مونده یکی از بزرگترین سازمان های اطلاعاتیِ جهان رو شما زیرِ سوال ببرین.


در موردِ موفقیتمم تو پستِ بالا توضیح دادم... حسش بود بخون بفهمی منم از خدامه که دوباره کنکور برگذار شه.


پی نوشت به thegame : اگر منظورتون منم؛ من بی ادبی توی پستام نکردم تا الان؛ اگر هست های لایت کنید  ( تند حرف زدن و نفی کردنِ جملات دلیل بر بی ادبی نیست. )*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوران اوس محمود شما از جریان بی خبری دکل نفتی مگه


شما فرق کشتی با دکل رو میدونید ؟؟؟دکل روی سطح اقیانوس نصب میشه !!! مگه قابلمه هست که بدزدنش ؟؟؟
اون دکل اصلا به ایران نیومد ک گم بشه . پولش هم لابد بخور بخور شده . چیزی رو نمیدونید و ربطی به تاپیک نداره نگید خواهشا ...


دوستان رتبه هاتون درسته . به چی میخواید اعتراض کنید ؟؟ اگه قطعی بشه ک سوالا درز کرده سنجش قطعا دوباره برگذار میکنه

----------


## thegame

بهتره با ادبانه برخورد کنیم



از اول گفتم کاری نمیشه کرد گیریم اعتصاب کردین نرفتین سر کلاس یا انتخاب رشته پر نکردین بازم فقط خودتون حروم کردین من با این که هنوز تو شکم ولی اگه قبول نشم سال دیگه مترکونم بیخیال شید

----------


## Full Professor

> شما فرق کشتی با دکل رو میدونید ؟؟؟دکل روی سطح اقیانوس نصب میشه !!! مگه قابلمه هست که بدزدنش ؟؟؟
> اون دکل اصلا به ایران نیومد ک گم بشه . پولش هم لابد بخور بخور شده . چیزی رو نمیدونید و ربطی به تاپیک نداره نگید خواهشا ...


دوست عزیز دکل نفتشو میزه تو قابلمه
میزه تو کشتی نفت کش نمیدونی بدون با اون انتقال میدن به کشور های دیگه میفروشن 
کشتی رو درزدین شما از اخبار بی خبر بودی

----------


## thegame

> شما فرق کشتی با دکل رو میدونید ؟؟؟دکل روی سطح اقیانوس نصب میشه !!! مگه قابلمه هست که بدزدنش ؟؟؟اون دکل اصلا به ایران نیومد ک گم بشه . پولش هم لابد بخور بخور شده . چیزی رو نمیدونید و ربطی به تاپیک نداره نگید خواهشا ...دوستان رتبه هاتون درسته . به چی میخواید اعتراض کنید ؟؟ اگه قطعی بشه ک سوالا درز کرده سنجش قطعا دوباره برگذار میکنه


بحث سر بخور بخوره دیگه

----------


## daniad

من نمیدونم شده یا نه نظریم ندارم ولی اگه اینطوری که شما میگید تقلب گسترده باشه که مثلا یه نفر با درصدایی که 4 هزار میشده بشه 8000 یعنی حدود نصف کنکوریا تقلب کردن دیگه؟ :Yahoo (21):  خوب این اصلت منطقی نیست چون تاگه شده باشه هم دیگه اینقدر گسترده نیست وگرنه گندش خیلی سریع در میومد

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> *از این بخش حرفات خیلی خوشم اومد ولی با یکی دو نفر نمیشه کاری کرد کم کمش باید 50 هزار نفر اعتراض بکنن*


خب بکنیم

----------


## INFERNAL

این تاپیک سر دراز دارد
یکی میگه تقلب شده یکی دیگه میخواد قانعش کنه که نشده :Y (452):  :Y (452):

----------


## thegame

> خب بکنیم


کی پشتته کی باحاته کی حمایت میکنه

----------


## thegame

امکان تقلب هنگام منتقل کردن برای تصحیح یا حتی موقع تصحیح دستکاری شده باشهتهش هیچی نیس بابا بیخیال شین

----------


## alisam

لطفا ادامه ندید
این بحث بی فایده است
مگه کنکور ازمونای قلمچی هستش که سوالاش رو بفروشن یا بزار تو نت قبل از ازمون

هرکی اسم این تاپیک ببینه خنده اش میگیره

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> من نمیدونم شده یا نه نظریم ندارم ولی اگه اینطوری که شما میگید تقلب گسترده باشه که مثلا یه نفر با درصدایی که 4 هزار میشده بشه 8000 یعنی حدود نصف کنکوریا تقلب کردن دیگه؟ خوب این اصلت منطقی نیست چون تاگه شده باشه هم دیگه اینقدر گسترده نیست وگرنه گندش خیلی سریع در میومد


مگه گند رزیدنتی در نیومد دوباره برگزار کردن؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> کی پشتته کی باحاته کی حمایت میکنه


همه کسایی که اعتقاد دارن نتایج کنکور امسال خیلی شبهه برانگیزه

----------


## thegame

من نیستم تو خودت بیشتر از ده نفر نمیتونی جمع کنی ایرانیا حس و این کارو ندارن جرعتشو دارن بیخیال

----------


## _7challenger6_

*اینکه تقلب میشه برا زمانی بود که امنیت برگزاری آزمون سراسری دست وزارت اطلاعات نبود اما یه چیزی رو سربسته بگم یه سری سهمیه هست که نه ما میدونیم ونه تو جایی نوشته شده.
امکان تقلب فقط تو آزمون دکتری وارشد هست که سوالا رو بامبالغ هنگفت میخرن.
اما اینا که میگن من تخمین رتبه کردم فلان شده .تاثیر مثبت وسطح سوالات پارسال رو با امسال در نظر نگرفتن*

----------


## MH_220

عجب تایپیک چرتی  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mahsa92

با حرف كه نميشه
اثباتش كنين اگه راسته

----------


## gharibeh

اقا چرا الکی جو میدین، سال 94،93،  خیلی از بچه ها از رقابت خارج شده بودن برا خاطر معدل،خیلیا پشت کنکور موندن کنکور95 تلاششونو کردن
مگه میشه لو بره، سوالای کنکور سراسری تحت حفاظت وزارت اطلاعاته، اینقدر شایعه پراکنی نکنید و بهونه نیارید که این اموزش پرورشیا همین بحثو میکشن وسط و لو رفتن سوالای امتحان نهایی رو ماست مالی میکنن و تاثیر قطعی میشه اونوقت خر بیار و باقالی بار کن

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

این کارنامه پارسال
یعنی امسال اینقدر آسونتر از امسال بوده که رتبه حدود 4 برابر بشه؟؟؟

----------


## خوبه

بچه ها خودتونو گول نزنید.سال گذشته ۴۷۰هزارنفر تو تجربی شرکت کردن امسال۵۱۹هزارنفر.تواین ۵۰هزارنفر قطعا ۱۰۰۰نفر درسخون پیدا میشه دیگه.خوب همین عامل جابجایی رتبست.
بعدشم اصلا کنکور سراسری ربطی ب بقیه کنکورا نداره که بگیم اگه توی اون کنکورا تقلب شده پس اینجام حتما تقلب شده.خودمن و هرکسی میشناختم درصدامون همونایی شد که انتظار داشتیم و ب تخمین رتبه ی این و اونم کار نداشتیم.اسمش تخمین رتبست نه تثبیت رتبه.:-)

----------


## yaser110

قشنگ دارین وقت و زندگی خودتون رو برای مسائل بیخود هدر میدید..
اینقدر گفتید قلمچی تقلب میشه و اینا .. اقا ما کن فیکون همه جا رو ..چی شد تهش؟؟
تقلب کنکور ..هه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

پس چرا اینقدر درصدای امسال و پارسال فرق داره در صورتی که کنکور اینقدر آسون نشده بود؟

فرستاده شده از LG-H818ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## yaser110

> پس چرا اینقدر درصدای امسال و پارسال فرق داره در صورتی که کنکور اینقدر آسون نشده بود؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از LG-H818ِ من با Tapatalk


بابا جمعیت 50 هزار تا بیشتر شده..یعنی دیگه 1000 نفر که دو هزار حالیشون باشه تو این جمعیت پیدا نمیشه؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

دوستان سازمان سنجش با آموزش پرورش فرق داره و تنها سازمانی در کشور هست که کارش درسته ...

امکان تقلب در کنکور 1 درصد به پائین هست ....

مگه کنکور قلمچی تعاونی سنجش یا امتحان نهاییه که لو بره ؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> دوستان سازمان سنجش با آموزش پرورش فرق داره و تنها سازمانی در کشور هست که کارش درسته ...
> 
> امکان تقلب در کنکور 1 درصد به پائین هست ....
> 
> مگه کنکور قلمچی تعاونی سنجش یا امتحان نهاییه که لو بره ؟


همین سنجش که میگی کارش درسته چند روز قبل اعلام نتایج به هر کی آشنا داشت درثدو رتبشو میگفت

----------


## Nima1220

لو رفتن سوالات رو نمیدونم ولی من خودم بشخصه دیدم چجوری تقلب کردن... چه روش هایی... اگه بدونین شاخ در میارین :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## ali21

*منطقه 3*

----------


## tohid645

سلام

سخت میشه سوالا لو بره ولی راحت میشه تقلب کرد...کردم که میگم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## sinae2011

> نمیشه بگی دیگه 4000 نفر من میانگین درصدام خوبه اونم تو رتبه های زیر 4000 
> زیست 70 درصد 
> دینی 75 درصد
> ادبیات 55
> عربی 50
> زبان 25
> شیمی 33
> ریاضی 15
> فیزیک 15
> حداقل من آزاد قشم خودگرادان یا مازاد یا پردیس سال قبل راحت میارن اصلا برید با درصدای من تخمین بزنید


داداش درصدات به پزشکی نمیخوره چه دولتی چه آزاد

----------


## hadi 210060

من تمام ظرقیت پزشکی دندان دارو (روزانه -بورس سپاه -پردیس-تعهدی ) از دفترچه انتخاب رشته با هم جمع کردم شد 7800 تا !!!!!!!!!مگه میشه همچین چیزی؟؟؟؟

----------


## sinae2011

> فایل پیوست 59050این کارنامه من برید تخمین بزنید 4300 تا با تخمین فاصله داره تو کشور میشه 8000 نفر


شما درسای سخت این کنکور رو پایین زدی مثل شیمی و زبان اینم بدون که کنکور فقط زیست نیست با یه گل که بهار نمیشه تو رشته تجربی زیست و شیمی 60 درصد کل نمره کنکور رو پوشش میده

----------


## zn.d

من دوستم که رتبه اش 1100 هست حدودا،
تخمین زدم درصد هاش رو،داد 400 تا 500  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

بشینید سر درساتون ملت متخصصن تو بهانه اوردن و حاشیه و شایعه درست کردن

----------


## behdad

سلام منم شك ندارم تقلب شده ، اصن إمكان نداره اينقد با تخمين رتبه ى من فرق داشته باشه ! تازه نكته ى جالب اينجاست كه تعداد شركت كننده هاى رياضى نسبت به پارسال كمتر هم حتى شده بود !

----------


## thegame

راست میگه گیریم تجربی بخاطر زیاد شدن  تعداد داوطلب رتبه ها چن برابر شدن
 ریاضی که داوطلب کم شده چرا باید رتبه من 3 برابر تخمین رتبه باشه

----------


## ZOLFA

99 درصد بچه ها ، رتبشون نسبت به تخمین دو برابر شده....کنکور امسال اسون تر نبود زیست دام داست ، شیمی ده تا شمارشی داشت ، بقول یک نفر عین مرحله دوم امپیاد بود گویا ، فیزیک وقت گیر بود ، زبان سخت تر بود ، دینی خیلی مبهم بود ....من نمیفهمم جرا باید اینظورشه..تیج چیز سرجاش نبست...ترازای بالا نسبت به رتبه های داغپن...رتبه های دو برابر شده ....معدل 19 و نیم هم فاقد تاثسر مثبت بوده....اصلا کاری با بپ رفتن ندارم...ولی همه جیز امسال خیلی عجیبه خیلی

----------


## paria_7

چرا جو میدین؟؟؟ امکان لو رفتن سوالا وجود نداره! ۹۴ سوالا غافل گیر کننده بود ولی ۹۵ نمیتونم بگم آسون بود ولی قابل پیش بینی ، میانگین درصدا رفته بالاتر ، رقبا قوی تر شدن ، شما چرا اینارو درنظر نمیگیرین میاین میگین سوالات لو رفته!!
بیخیال این حرفا شین هرچی بوده تموم شده رفته یا بمونین  یا برین دانشگاه دیگه چرا حاشیه میسازید که آی تقلب شده و آی مردم سوالات لو رفته و نمیدونم چی چی شده!!!!

----------


## politician

واقعابعضی هاانگارنمیخوان باورکنن که رقابت سخت ترشده و داوطلبای باانگیزه ازبقیه رشته هاکه اومدن تجربی حتی خودتجربی ها درصدبالاترزدن ...

----------


## politician

> 99 درصد بچه ها ، رتبشون نسبت به تخمین دو برابر شده....کنکور امسال اسون تر نبود زیست دام داست ، شیمی ده تا شمارشی داشت ، بقول یک نفر عین مرحله دوم امپیاد بود گویا ، فیزیک وقت گیر بود ، زبان سخت تر بود ، دینی خیلی مبهم بود ....من نمیفهمم جرا باید اینظورشه..تیج چیز سرجاش نبست...ترازای بالا نسبت به رتبه های داغپن...رتبه های دو برابر شده ....معدل 19 و نیم هم فاقد تاثسر مثبت بوده....اصلا کاری با بپ رفتن ندارم...ولی همه جیز امسال خیلی عجیبه خیلی


 من موندم بعضی هاهمچین میگن سوالاآسون بوده که انگارتمرین کتاب درسی برداشتن اوردن توسالای دهه80تا93هم سطح سوالاتغییرآنچنانی نمیکردپس چراچنین اتفاقی نمیوفتادخب واضحه که رقابت زیادشده اوضاع اقتصادی مملکت هم خرابه همین یه انگیزه میشه هم براتغییررشته ای هاکه ناگهان علاقه به پزشکی پیداکردن هم براخودتجربی ها درصداهم بالامیره این مسخره بازیاچیه که سوالالورفته؟آبروی نظام به همین امنیت آزمون سراسری اگه وزارت اطلاعات توانایی حفاظت ازسوالارونداشته باشه الآن ماباداعش میجنگیدیم پس حرف بیخودنزنین

----------


## gezero

ادبیات 64
عربی 56
دینی 59
زیان 58
زمین 12
ریاضی 40
فیزیک 41
زیست 56
شیمی 30

اخه لامصب کجاش به 10500 میخوره؟؟؟!
معدل 19.12 بدون تاثیر!هم پیش هم سوم!
تا 2 روز هی میرفتم درصدامو نگاه میکردم دوباره میرفتم ببینم نکنه 1000 شدم دارم اشتباه میبینم.
خوشحال ترین ادم بودم وقتی از حوزه اومدم بیرون چوم میدونستم خوب زدم ولی نمیدونم این چه بلایی بود سرم اومد
درد دلمو به کی بگم

----------


## Full Professor

> ادبیات 64
> عربی 56
> دینی 59
> زیان 58
> زمین 12
> ریاضی 40
> فیزیک 41
> زیست 56
> شیمی 30
> ...


شما هم مثل من رتبه ات با درصدات نمیخونه 
پارسال با درصدای شما پزشکی روزانه قبول شدن 
دیگه انقدر تفاوت واقعا عجیبه

----------


## khaan

کیفیت جامعه آماری امسال با سال های گذشته قابل قیاس نیست دوستان عزیز. پارسال کلی فارغ التحصیل رشته های شیمی و مهندسی شیمی و فیزیک و دبیری شیمی و ... نیومده بودن کنکور بدن و تعداد چنین افرادی خیلی کم بود امسال واقعا غوغا شده بود کسایی که در کنکور ارشد هم شانس خیلی خوبی داشتند اومده بودند برای کنکور تجربی. 
مسلمه که این افراد حتما جامعه آماری رو شدید تغیر میدن.

----------


## doctor Hastii

قبل کنکور همش راجع به تاثیر معدل بحث بود بعد کنکور هم راجع به اینکه سوالات کنکور آسون بود و حالا هم که نتایج اومده  میگین سوالات کنکور لو رفته یعنی خوشم میاد همیشه یه بحثی هست که سرمون رو گرم کنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gezero

> شما هم مثل من رتبه ات با درصدات نمیخونه 
> پارسال با درصدای شما پزشکی روزانه قبول شدن 
> دیگه انقدر تفاوت واقعا عجیبه


خیلی عجیبههههه
خیلی دردناکه

----------


## gezero

> کیفیت جامعه آماری امسال با سال های گذشته قابل قیاس نیست دوستان عزیز. پارسال کلی فارغ التحصیل رشته های شیمی و مهندسی شیمی و فیزیک و دبیری شیمی و ... نیومده بودن کنکور بدن و تعداد چنین افرادی خیلی کم بود امسال واقعا غوغا شده بود کسایی که در کنکور ارشد هم شانس خیلی خوبی داشتند اومده بودند برای کنکور تجربی. 
> مسلمه که این افراد حتما جامعه آماری رو شدید تغیر میدن.


چرا یه کنترلی روی اینا نیست؟
چه کار کردیم مایی که پیش دانشگاهیو خوندیم باید با یکی رقابت کنیم که 4 سال برق شریف خونده ریاضی فیزیکو رو هوا میزنه

----------


## farmanie

> دوستان من شنیدم که تقلب شده یعنی سوالا لو رفته حتی یه بنده خدایی که آشنا داشته سازمان سنجش شکایت کرده تایید کرده گفته در حال پیگیری هستیم
> واقعا هم امسال انگار کنکور برای خیلیا آسون بوده یعنی رتبه امسال با تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو نمیخورد و خیلی بدتر شد
> جریان چیه کسی خبر داره؟


امکان نداره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mpaarshin

> ادبیات 64
> عربی 56
> دینی 59
> زیان 58
> زمین 12
> ریاضی 40
> فیزیک 41
> زیست 56
> شیمی 30
> ...


امکانش هست کارنامتونو بزارین

----------


## politician

> کیفیت جامعه آماری امسال با سال های گذشته قابل قیاس نیست دوستان عزیز. پارسال کلی فارغ التحصیل رشته های شیمی و مهندسی شیمی و فیزیک و دبیری شیمی و ... نیومده بودن کنکور بدن و تعداد چنین افرادی خیلی کم بود امسال واقعا غوغا شده بود کسایی که در کنکور ارشد هم شانس خیلی خوبی داشتند اومده بودند برای کنکور تجربی. 
> مسلمه که این افراد حتما جامعه آماری رو شدید تغیر میدن.


مشکل اینه فقط فارغ التحصیلانبودن خودرشته ریاضیاخصوصاخیلی ازسمپادیاهم پارسال خیلی تجربی اومدن این دیگه شانس تجربیاامسال بودمابدبختابرای 96هم بایدکلی بخونیم چون سال بعدبدترهم میشه

----------


## politician

> چرا یه کنترلی روی اینا نیست؟
> چه کار کردیم مایی که پیش دانشگاهیو خوندیم باید با یکی رقابت کنیم که 4 سال برق شریف خونده ریاضی فیزیکو رو هوا میزنه


غصه نخورداداش شریفیامگه چن نفرچنین ریسکی میکنن مشکل دانش آموزای تغییررشته ای بودن

----------


## Mariyana

اگه خيلي فكر ميكنيد كارنامه تو مشكل داره خب اعتراض بزنين

----------


## Full Professor

> اگه خيلي فكر ميكنيد كارنامه تو مشكل داره خب اعتراض بزنين


دلت خوشه هستا 
دیگه اعتراض چی 
اگه 50 هزار نفر اعتراض کنن برن سازمان سنجش شاید 
این سیستم درخواست که واسه دل خوشیه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> شما هم مثل من رتبه ات با درصدات نمیخونه 
> پارسال با درصدای شما پزشکی روزانه قبول شدن 
> دیگه انقدر تفاوت واقعا عجیبه


واقعا به نظر من باید روزانه میاوردی با این درصدا

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

مشکل تعداد داوطلبا یا تغییر رشته ای ها نیستن چون پارسال هم خیلیا بودن و من میشناسمشون مشکل چیز دیگه ایه که من واقعا نمیدونم اگه دستکاری تو نتایج نبوده چی میتونه باشه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

قبل از اعلام نتایج بچه ها درصداشونو تو صفحه کانون میزاشتن تراز 7000 میگفتن دروغ میگن میخوان جو بدن نگو راست میگفتن مثلا یک تراز 5000 درصداش در حد یک تراز 7000 بود

----------


## politician

> مشکل تعداد داوطلبا یا تغییر رشته ای ها نیستن چون پارسال هم خیلیا بودن و من میشناسمشون مشکل چیز دیگه ایه که من واقعا نمیدونم اگه دستکاری تو نتایج نبوده چی میتونه باشه


داداشمشکل دقیقاهمینه من امسال کنکورریاضی شرکت کردم رتبه ی تخمین براساس کانون8000منطقه1دراومدتازه بدترین حالتش زده بود8500ولی توکنکور7500منطقه1شامل تاثیرمثبت سوابق شدم ورتبه کنکورموتاثیرمثبت500تابهترک  د پس ریاضیاهیچ مشکلی نداشتن تخمین هم مشکلی نداشته مشکل درصدبالایه تجربیاتوکنکوربوده

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان من شنیدم که تقلب شده یعنی سوالا لو رفته حتی یه بنده خدایی که آشنا داشته سازمان سنجش شکایت کرده تایید کرده گفته در حال پیگیری هستیم
> واقعا هم امسال انگار کنکور برای خیلیا آسون بوده یعنی رتبه امسال با تخمین رتبه قلم چی و گزینه دو نمیخورد و خیلی بدتر شد
> جریان چیه کسی خبر داره؟


امکان نداره
1درصد امکانش هست!
مگه الکیه!!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> داداشمشکل دقیقاهمینه من امسال کنکورریاضی شرکت کردم رتبه ی تخمین براساس کانون8000منطقه1دراومدتازه بدترین حالتش زده بود8500ولی توکنکور7500منطقه1شامل تاثیرمثبت سوابق شدم ورتبه کنکورموتاثیرمثبت500تابهترک  د پس ریاضیاهیچ مشکلی نداشتن تخمین هم مشکلی نداشته مشکل درصدبالایه تجربیاتوکنکوربوده


نه پارسال هم تغییر رشته ای داشتیم خیلی هم داشتیم تازه اونی که روزانه خونده نمیتونه روزانه بره و معدلش هم تاثیر مثبت نداره پس مشکل چیز دیگست بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم

----------


## politician

> نه پارسال هم تغییر رشته ای داشتیم خیلی هم داشتیم تازه اونی که روزانه خونده نمیتونه روزانه بره و معدلش هم تاثیر مثبت نداره پس مشکل چیز دیگست بهتره خودمونو گول نزنیم


اشتباه میکنی رقیبای اصلیت همین دانش اموزای قوی ریاضین نه فارغ التحصیلا پس چطورشده من ازتخمین کانون بهترشدم سال بعدبایدبراتجربی تست های سختی مث الگوکارکنیم امکان نداره مشکل دیگه ای پیش اومده باشه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> اشتباه میکنی رقیبای اصلیت همین دانش اموزای قوی ریاضین نه فارغ التحصیلا پس چطورشده من ازتخمین کانون بهترشدم سال بعدبایدبراتجربی تست های سختی مث الگوکارکنیم امکان نداره مشکل دیگه ای پیش اومده باشه


دوست عزیز کلا تعداد شرکت کننده های حاضر ممکنه 10000 تا بیشتر شده باشن که مطمنن همشون انیشتن نبودن پس این فرق بین این کنکور و پارسال ربطی نداره به این موضوع

----------


## MeysamHK9476

دوستان دفترچه سوالات فرق داشتن با هم دیگه ؟ اخه تو سر جلسه خیلیا راحت تقلب میکردن ! یکی از  دوستام میگفت  تو طبقه دوم افتاده بودیم فقط دوتا کلاس بود ، میگفت اینقدر تقلب کردن بچه   ها از یکی که ....

----------


## politician

> دوست عزیز کلا تعداد شرکت کننده های حاضر ممکنه 10000 تا بیشتر شده باشن که مطمنن همشون انیشتن نبودن پس این فرق بین این کنکور و پارسال ربطی نداره به این موضوع


20000نفراضافه شده بودن  :Yahoo (105): که حتماانگیزه قوی هم داشتن ... خب خودتجربیاهم وقتی تب کنکوراینقدربالارفته فشارخونواده هابیشترشده بالاخره بایدبیش ترزده باشن درکل من مطمئنم این وسط هیچ اتفاق عجیب غریبی نیفتاده مگه وزارت اطلاعات  الکیه

----------


## politician

> دوستان دفترچه سوالات فرق داشتن با هم دیگه ؟ اخه تو سر جلسه خیلیا راحت تقلب میکردن ! یکی از  دوستام میگفت  تو طبقه دوم افتاده بودیم فقط دوتا کلاس بود ، میگفت اینقدر تقلب کردن بچه   ها از یکی که ....


توحوزه براساس معدل بچه هارومیچینن تازه گزینه های سوالاهم جابجایه

----------


## shayan76

> ادبیات 64
> عربی 56
> دینی 59
> زیان 58
> زمین 12
> ریاضی 40
> فیزیک 41
> زیست 56
> شیمی 30
> ...




منم دقیقا همین بلا سرم اومده.اصلا باورم نمیشه.من گفتم بدترین حالت 3500 یا 4000 میشم ولی الان خیلی ناراحتم

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> توحوزه براساس معدل بچه هارومیچینن تازه گزینه های سوالاهم جابجایه


به گزینه ها دقت نکردم !
پشتم دانشجو پزشکی بود !
جلوم هم یه داوطلب قوی نشسته بود میشناختمش رتبه پارسالشم خوب بوده و امسالم مونده بود پشت !

پس سوالا ترتیبشون یکی نباشه اونوقت پاسخنامه ای که سنجش میده چطوریاس ؟

----------


## somi

بنظر منم یچیزی این وسط جور درنمیاد من با تخمین 85میزنم رتبه خودم درمیاد ینی95تااین حد سوالاش ابکی بوده؟امکان نداره

----------


## politician

> بنظر منم یچیزی این وسط جور درنمیاد من با تخمین 85میزنم رتبه خودم درمیاد ینی95تااین حد سوالاش ابکی بوده؟امکان نداره


سوالای 95به لحاظ سختی مث94بوده ...ازون20000نفری که به کنکوراضاف شدن حداقل توهرمنطقه1000تاشون دیگه داوطلبای قدری بودن پس به جای این ادابازیا ماها هم بایدخودمون به سطح چنین کسایی برسونیم نه این که بگیم تقلب شده

----------


## politician

> به گزینه ها دقت نکردم !
> پشتم دانشجو پزشکی بود !
> جلوم هم یه داوطلب قوی نشسته بود میشناختمش رتبه پارسالشم خوب بوده و امسالم مونده بود پشت !
> 
> پس سوالا ترتیبشون یکی نباشه اونوقت پاسخنامه ای که سنجش میده چطوریاس ؟


الآن 4تاپاسخنامه گذاشته توسایتش

----------


## pegahmht

سلام  بچه ها یکی جواب منم بده  تو رو خدا

من روزی که رتبه و درصدامو دیدم تعجب کردم پیش خودم گفتم با این درصدا رتبم خیلی باید کمتر میشد , رفتم تخمین رتبه کانون  همون درصدارو زدم یه رتبه ای آورد که دوبرابر کمتر از رتبه خودم بود , اولش فکر کردم تخمین کانون چرنده از اونجایی که این چند روز حوصله انجمن اومدن نداشتم .
تازه الان اومدم چند از تاپیک ها رو دارم میخونم دیدم اکثرا وضعیت مشابه منو دارن

حالا که تعدادمون زیاده نمیشه یه اعتراضی بالاخره یه کاری کرد ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> بنظر منم یچیزی این وسط جور درنمیاد من با تخمین 85میزنم رتبه خودم درمیاد ینی95تااین حد سوالاش ابکی بوده؟امکان نداره


گل گفتی

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

دوستانی که اعتراض دارن حداقل اینترنتی اعتراض بزنن به مشکوک بودن نتایج

----------


## S.N.M19

واسه رشته تجربی اینجوری بود یا ریاضی؟

----------


## Zealous

> اینم درصدهام
> *نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم تجربي* دروس عمومي
> زبان و ادبيات فارسي
> زبان عربي
> فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
> زبان خارجي
> 
> درصد نمره درس
> 74/7
> ...



تاثیر معدلتون مثبت بود؟

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> اینم درصدهام
> *نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي  :علوم تجربي* دروس عمومي
> زبان و ادبيات فارسي
> زبان عربي
> فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
> زبان خارجي
> 
> درصد نمره درس
> 74/7
> ...


میشه منابعتونو بفرمایید

----------


## doctor Hastii

> تاثیر معدلتون مثبت بود؟


زیر گروه 1 و 2 تاثیر مثبت پیش دانشگاهی
زیرگروه های دیگه فاقد تاثیر معدل

----------


## sara_m

> ادبیات 64
> عربی 56
> دینی 59
> زیان 58
> زمین 12
> ریاضی 40
> فیزیک 41
> زیست 56
> شیمی 30
> ...



غیر ممکنه این درصدا و این رتبه :Yahoo (77): 

اینا حدودا 4900منطقه2 میشه *طبق کنکور امسال*

----------


## behdad

يه جورى بايد اعتراض كرد ، در حق ببشترمون نامردى شده ، رتبه ي من ١٠ هزار تا بد تر شده  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MH_220

ای بابا کنکور 97 شد شما هنوز دارید سر چیزای مسخره بحث میکنید  :Yahoo (91): 

یا برید انتخاب رشته کنید یا بشینید سر درس دیگه اوفــــــــــــ  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## sara_m

> يه جورى بايد اعتراض كرد ، در حق ببشترمون نامردى شده ، رتبه ي من ١٠ هزار تا بد تر شده



بالای کارنامتون نوشته:
داوطلب گرامي در صورت هر گونه سوال نسبت به کارنامه فوق؛ لازم است حداکثر تا تاريخ 95/06/10 از طريق  سيستم اينترنتي ارسال درخواست اقدام نماييد

----------


## mahdi2015

دوستان زیست امسال خیلی آسون بود (البته نسبت به پارسال) ..پارسال زیست خیلی سخت تر بود ... به خاطر اینکه درصد زیستتون امسال زیاد تاثیر نداشته(چون آسون بوده) ولی پارسال فوق العاده تاثیر داشت به طوریکه پارسال رتبه 3 منطقه 3 زیست رو 65 زده بود ولی امسال من کارنامه دیدم شده 19000 منطقه 3 با زیست 50 ...الان اون فرد توی تخمین درصداش رو بزنه یه 10000 تایی بهتر میشه توی تخمین به همون دلیلی که گفتم ...

----------


## mahdi7798

رتبم شده 9000   با درصدهایی که من زدم پارسال حدود 4000 میشدم
فقط دلیلش اضافه شدن یه گله خرخون به رشته تجربیه

----------


## ariyusin

من كه دارم دق ميكنم از وقتي نتايج اومده
سومين سال كنكورم بود!گند زده شد به همه ي اميد ارزوم!
ادبيات ٥٢
عربي ٤٨
ديني ٧٦
زبان ٥٥
زمين ٠
رياضي ٣٠
زيست ٦٦
فيزيك ٢٥
شيمي ٣٥
واقعا اينا به ٥٠٩٠ منطقه ٢ ميخوره؟؟

----------


## raha..

ی کار عاقلانه میشه کرد...
بشینین بخونین اگه تقلب شده بود و قرار شد دوباره آزمون بگیرن یا هرچی... 
بلد باشین...
اگرهم تقلب نشده باشه آماده این واسه سال دیگه...

----------


## sara_m

حتی اگه هم 1 درصد تقلب شده باشه به هیچ عنوان ازمون مجدد گرفته نمیشه

رتبه همینه 

کنکور امسال تموم شد رفت...

هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد...

----------


## politician

> واسه رشته تجربی اینجوری بود یا ریاضی؟


خیالت راحت فقط تجربی برارقابت زیاداینطورشده ریاضی هرسال میشه بادرصدای کمتری رتبه بهتراورد

----------


## raha..

خب اگه آزمون مجدد هم نداره پس بحث کردن درموردش سودمند نیست...

----------


## behdad

> خیالت راحت فقط تجربی برارقابت زیاداینطورشده ریاضی هرسال میشه بادرصدای کمتری رتبه بهتراورد


نخبر برا ما رياضى ها هم تخمين كه مييزنى خيلي بهتر مياره تازه شركت كننده ها نسبت به پارسال كمتر هم شدن

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

دوستان یک سوال من حدود 15 سال از کنکور دور بودم و مفید حدود 8 ماه درس خوندم و واقعا از صفر شروع کردم همه درسا رو یعنی هیچی بلد نبودم و هیچ کنکور آزمایشی شرکت نکردم رتبه منطقه یکم شد 8000 به نظرتون الان باید خوشحال باشم و امیدوار به کنکور سال دیگه یا ناراحت و ناامید؟

----------


## raha..

> دوستان یک سوال من حدود 15 سال از کنکور دور بودم و مفید حدود 8 ماه درس خوندم و واقعا از صفر شروع کردم همه درسا رو یعنی هیچی بلد نبودم و هیچ کنکور آزمایشی شرکت نکردم رتبه منطقه یکم شد 8000 به نظرتون الان باید خوشحال باشم و امیدوار به کنکور سال دیگه یا ناراحت و ناامید؟


خوشحال باش و امیدوار...
البته باز هم به درصد هات بستگی داره...
اما کلا عالیه...

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> خوشحال باش و امیدوار...
> البته باز هم به درصد هات بستگی داره...
> اما کلا عالیه...


ممنون دوست عزیز
درصدام یه کوچولو رند شده
زیست 50
شیمی 25
فیزیک 35
ریاضی 20
ادب 45
دین 85
عربی و انگلیسی و زبان فارسی نرسیدم بخونم بزنم
رتبه منطقه یک بدون تاثیر معدل حدود 8000
واقعا خوبه؟؟؟میتونم امیدوار باشم به سال دیگه که روزانه پزشکی بیارم؟؟؟
باور کن هیجی بلد نبود و واقعا از صفر شروع کردم و فقط حدود 8 ماه بدون کنکور آزمایشی درس خوندم تازه متاهل هم هستم
اگه کنکور بدون وقت بود میانگین اختصاصیام حداقل بالای 60 میشد ولی نمیدونم چرا اینقدر کند بودم!

----------


## MeysamHK9476

> ممنون دوست عزیز
> درصدام یه کوچولو رند شده
> زیست 50
> شیمی 25
> فیزیک 35
> ریاضی 20
> ادب 45
> دین 85
> عربی و انگلیسی و زبان فارسی نرسیدم بخونم بزنم
> ...


واقعا شما با وجود 15 سال دوری از درس و متاهل بودن تونستین این درصد ها رو کسب کنین خیلی خوبه ، ما باید مثل شما باشیم که اولین سال بود کنکور میدادیم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> واقعا شما با وجود 15 سال دوری از درس و متاهل بودن تونستین این درصد ها رو کسب کنین خیلی خوبه ، ما باید مثل شما باشیم که اولین سال بود کنکور میدادیم


ممنون از امیدواریتون

----------


## zizo

> من كه دارم دق ميكنم از وقتي نتايج اومده
> سومين سال كنكورم بود!گند زده شد به همه ي اميد ارزوم!
> ادبيات ٥٢
> عربي ٤٨
> ديني ٧٦
> زبان ٥٥
> زمين ٠
> رياضي ٣٠
> زيست ٦٦
> ...



منم معترضم عاقا!!!
عمومی زدم در حد لالیگا (خودم میدونم اختصاصی هام بده) ولی 3000 منطقه یک یه ذره زیاد نیست؟!
ادب84
عربی84
دینی70
زبان94
زمین10
ریاضی و زیست و فیزیک و شیمی 40

----------


## farshid1360

> باور کنید راست میگم هر کی کنکور داده درصداشو بزنه تو تخمین قلم چی که خیلی بدبینانه تخمین میزنه در کمال تعجب میبینه مثلا قلم چی میگه 4000 شما شدید 6000!!!
> امسال کنکور انگار خیلی آسون بوده برای بعضی ها در صورتی که واقع بینانش اینطوری نیست ولی معلوم نیست چرا درصدا اینقدر بالاتر از سالای پیشه


نه عزیزم ایراد از قلم چی هست
اصلا بد بینانه نیست. اتفاقا قلم چی رویایی جواب میده
برای من زده بود 500 تا 600
ولی رتبه من 8700 شد

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> نه عزیزم ایراد از قلم چی هست
> اصلا بد بینانه نیست. اتفاقا قلم چی رویایی جواب میده
> برای من زده بود 500 تا 600
> ولی رتبه من 8700 شد


دیگه اینقدرم داغون نیس برا من 6000 تا تفاوت داشت الان 8000 منطقه شدی یا کشوری

----------


## farshid1360

> دیگه اینقدرم داغون نیس برا من 6000 تا تفاوت داشت الان 8000 منطقه شدی یا کشوری


منطقه است عزیزم
واقعا داغونه

----------


## farshid1360

> آره2000تا تفاوت هستش بعید میدونم درصدا بالا باشه چون همه میگفتن خیلی سخت بوده


ایراد از تخمین قلم چی هست
اگه کارنامه های خودشم بزاری بازم غلط جواب میده

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

آقا جریان چیه که پارسال با میانگین 30 رتبه 3000 آوردن امسال با میانگین 50 رتبه 8000
امتحان مهدکودک بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Arshia VZ

> آقا جریان چیه که پارسال با میانگین 30 رتبه 3000 آوردن امسال با میانگین 50 رتبه 8000
> امتحان مهدکودک بوده؟؟؟


اگه رشته تجربی هستید باید بگم که امسال رقابت خیلی سنگین تر بوده. و البته ازمون امسال از پارسال اسون تر.

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> اگه رشته تجربی هستید باید بگم که امسال رقابت خیلی سنگین تر بوده. و البته ازمون امسال از پارسال اسون تر.


در این حد؟؟؟

----------


## farshid1360

> اگه رشته تجربی هستید باید بگم که امسال رقابت خیلی سنگین تر بوده. و البته ازمون امسال از پارسال اسون تر.


آسونتر بودنش که شایعه است. ولی رقابت شدیدتر بود اما نه در این حد

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

> آسونتر بودنش که شایعه است. ولی رقابت شدیدتر بود اما نه در این حد


پس جریان چی بود حداقل تجربه بشه برا سال بعد

----------


## ThunderX13

خیلی عجیب دارید خودتونو خسته و الکی امیدوار می کنید من هم تخمین رتبه زدم بهم داد طرفای 300
 مشاور خوبی هم داشتم ( دکتر شهروی) که 4 امسال ریاضی مال ایشون بود. ایشونم بهم گفتن 300 - 400
رتبه که اومد مثه پتک تو سرم خورد شد 935 
حتی گریه کردم رفتم بیذون با دوستم چک کردیم دیدیم همه با تخمینشون فرق داشته من وضعیت خودمو ناشی از معدلم میدونم که 17 و خورده ای شد...
چیز دیگه ای که بهش رسیدم آمار فوق العاده بچه های منطقه دو بود...
نهایتا تقلب تو یه همچین سیستمی باعث تفاوت چند هزاری نمیشه اگه اینقدر گسترده لو می رفت قبل از اعلام نتایج خبری می شد
آمار پشت کنکوری ها و تغییر رشته ای ها و فارغ التحصیل ها امسال خیلی بالا بوده و درصدای بالا میتونه کاملا ارزش ترازا رو جابه جا کنه...

آخر نداره این کار چیزی عوض نمیشه چون تقلب سیستماتیک که اینقدر گسترده باشه غیر ممکنه
تقلب خورده خورده کاملا محتمله حتی حوضه ما معلم شیمی سال سوممون سر جلسه بدون کارت راحت میرفت بالای سر پسرش ولی لو رفتن سوالا خیلی غیرمحتمله

----------


## ams

به نظر من باید اگه میخاد اعتراض بشه یه نامه الکتریکی با امضا جمع بشه بفرستیم دفتر ریاست جمهوری شاید یه فرجی شد.​

----------


## clonj12

خودتون رو درگیر اینجور چیزا نکنید...
اگه به فرض محال هم سوالا لو رفته باشه خودشون ماست مالی میکنن...

----------


## clonj12

نمونه اش در زمان ریاست جمهوری دکتر محمود گفتن سوالا لو رفته آخرشم معلوم نشد چی شد!!!

----------


## wight

تقلب از آزمون دستیاری سرایت کرد به آزمون سراسری!* (البته اگه واقعیت داشته باشه که واقعا بعیده!)*

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

اعتراض کنیم

----------


## wight

> اعتراض کنیم


کسی به نظرتون پاسخگو هست 

چون خودشون که حتما انکار خواهند کرد!

----------


## mehrab98

> برای من تخمین رتبه۸۰۰ تا ۹۰۰ رو نشون میداد ولی شدم ۱۹۰۰ منطقه۱. نمیدونم واقعا امسال چرا اینجوری شد.باور کنید اگه سال ۹۳ یا ۹۲ این درصد هارو زده بودم رتبم بهتر میشد.واقعا امسال خیلی عجیب بود. بنظرتون با این رتبه وتراز ۹۶۰۰ زیر گروه ۱ میشه پزشکی آزاد آورد؟



سلام ببخشید میشه کارنامتونو بزارید یا درصداتونو بگید؟؟ بله پزشکی ازاد میارید اما خب تهران نه... البته اگه سهمیه بسیجی فعال داشته باشید احتمال داره تهرانم بیارید ولی خب  خیلی کمه...

----------


## amirhosseinR

> نمونه اش در زمان ریاست جمهوری دکتر محمود گفتن سوالا لو رفته آخرشم معلوم نشد چی شد!!!


نه شما اشتباه میکنی!!!!آخرش داره معلوم میشه....به خدا خودم شیدم همین چند ماه پیش صدو پنجاه و یکمین دادگاهش برگزار شد :Yahoo (20):

----------


## dorsa20

> برای من تخمین رتبه۸۰۰ تا ۹۰۰ رو نشون میداد ولی شدم ۱۹۰۰ منطقه۱. نمیدونم واقعا امسال چرا اینجوری شد.باور کنید اگه سال ۹۳ یا ۹۲ این درصد هارو زده بودم رتبم بهتر میشد.واقعا امسال خیلی عجیب بود. بنظرتون با این رتبه وتراز ۹۶۰۰ زیر گروه ۱ میشه پزشکی آزاد آورد؟



بله ازاد تهران اخرین تراز قبولیش 9588 بوده

----------


## Mojgan*M

قبولی بر اساس ترازه یا رتبه؟؟
ترازم 6000 شده رتبمم 16000
ولی درصدامو تو کانون زدم همین رتبه رو میداد
ولی با اون تراز رتبه 1500 -__-
الان کدوم مهمه؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> قبولی بر اساس ترازه یا رتبه؟؟
> ترازم 6000 شده رتبمم 16000
> ولی درصدامو تو کانون زدم همین رتبه رو میداد
> ولی با اون تراز رتبه 1500 -__-
> الان کدوم مهمه؟؟



برا ازاد تراز مهمه 
سراسری رتبه

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

ولی واقعا امسال یه جوری بود همه انگار خوب دادن حتی تراز 4000 کانون

----------


## Mojgan*M

> ولی واقعا امسال یه جوری بود همه انگار خوب دادن حتی تراز 4000 کانون


خب اسون ترم بود هم نسبت ب سال قبل هم نسبت ب ازمایشی ها

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

جواب اعتراض اینترنتی کسیو دادن؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

من سر جلسه ی کنکور حتی وقت نکردم دو تا شکلاتی که ر برده بودم رو بخورم چه برسه به تقلب ....

پاسخنامه ها با همدیگه فرق دارن و وضعیت بغرنجه ...

مگه امتحان نهایییه که بشه تقلب کرد ؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mostafa7

آره تو کنکور تقلب میشه ، اتفاقا خیلی آشکارا هم تقلب میشه ! بدون این که از چشم ما دور باشه و ازمون پنهان کنن ؛ همه هم خبر دارند ولی چیزی نمیگن .
وقتی دوست من با رتبه *58000* با سهمیه ایثارگران میره یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور دندانپزشکی میخونه این اسمش چیه ؟! 

تقلب حتماً باید لو رفتن سوالات باشه ؟! 

امکان لو رفتن سوالات خیلی پایینه ، اما اینکه یکی با رتبه پنج رقمی بدلیل سفارشی بودن و بالا دستی بودن همینجوری بره رو صندلی بهترین دانشگاه بشینه در کشور ما کاملاً ممکنه و خودم دیدم ! 

این کشور تو هر چیزی ضعیف باشه وزارت اطلاعاتش ضعیف نیست .  
اگر هم سوالی لو بره نمیذارن امثال من و بقیه ذره ای چیزی بفهمیم و بیایم دربارش صحبت کنیم .

بهتره که بیخیال این حرف ها بشیم و درسمون رو بخونیم به نظرم.


 پیشاپیش از دوستانی که حامی سهمیه ایثارگران هستند ، عزیزانی که خودشون سهمیه ایثارگران دارند ولی به ما میگن نداریم تقاضا میکنم پست من رو نقل قول نکنند ! مورد داشتیم خودش اینجا گفته من سهمیه دارم بعدا اومده از سهمیه دفاع کرده و گفته نخیر من ندارم ! نگید ! دروغ نگید انقدر !

----------


## iamshakh

> آره تو کنکور تقلب میشه ، اتفاقا خیلی آشکارا هم تقلب میشه ! بدون این که از چشم ما دور باشه و ازمون پنهان کنن ؛ همه هم خبر دارند ولی چیزی نمیگن .
> وقتی دوست من با رتبه *58000* با سهمیه ایثارگران میره یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور دندانپزشکی میخونه این اسمش چیه ؟! 
> 
> تقلب حتماً باید لو رفتن سوالات باشه ؟! 
> 
> امکان لو رفتن سوالات خیلی پایینه ، اما اینکه یکی با رتبه پنج رقمی بدلیل سفارشی بودن و بالا دستی بودن همینجوری بره رو صندلی بهترین دانشگاه بشینه در کشور ما کاملاً ممکنه و خودم دیدم ! 
> 
> این کشور تو هر چیزی ضعیف باشه وزارت اطلاعاتش ضعیف نیست .  
> اگر هم سوالی لو بره نمیذارن امثال من و بقیه ذره ای چیزی بفهمیم و بیایم دربارش صحبت کنیم .
> ...


بله ایشون نقشونه.به دلیل داشتن پدری که سلامت خودش رو در جبهه برای این کشور از دست داده،نمیتونسته خوب درس بخونه،اونقدر پول نداشته کهککلاسایی که بقیه میگیرنو بگیره،اونقد ارامش نداشته.کاملا حقشه.من حتی حق خودمو بش میدم که بره.

----------


## mohammadmz

> آره تو کنکور تقلب میشه ، اتفاقا خیلی آشکارا هم تقلب میشه ! بدون این که از چشم ما دور باشه و ازمون پنهان کنن ؛ همه هم خبر دارند ولی چیزی نمیگن .
> وقتی دوست من با رتبه *58000* با سهمیه ایثارگران میره یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های کشور دندانپزشکی میخونه این اسمش چیه ؟! 
> 
> تقلب حتماً باید لو رفتن سوالات باشه ؟! 
> 
> امکان لو رفتن سوالات خیلی پایینه ، اما اینکه یکی با رتبه پنج رقمی بدلیل سفارشی بودن و بالا دستی بودن همینجوری بره رو صندلی بهترین دانشگاه بشینه در کشور ما کاملاً ممکنه و خودم دیدم ! 
> 
> این کشور تو هر چیزی ضعیف باشه وزارت اطلاعاتش ضعیف نیست .  
> اگر هم سوالی لو بره نمیذارن امثال من و بقیه ذره ای چیزی بفهمیم و بیایم دربارش صحبت کنیم .
> ...


بعضاً هر ساله خبر ميدن چند دانشجو بخاطر تقلب در كونكور از دانشگاه بيرون كردن !! [emoji19] 
سر جلسه خودم شاهد اين مورد بودم كه بعضي بچه ها جواب ها رووبه هم ميگفتن. 
خب نميشه كاريش كرد. 
سهميه و ايثارگران نوش جانتون استفاده خوب از سهميه تون ببرين نه يه وقت خرابش كنيد ..
حالا درسته براي سهميع ها اينجور قبولي خوشايند من وشة شما نيست ولي خب امتيازي است كه دولت بهشون داده ،
 اگر خودم داشتم استفاده ميكردم ، شما چي  استفاده ميكردين يا دور مي انداختين؟؟

----------

